# African grey advice



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys! My mum is thinking about buying her first parrot, and is really interested in the African Grey's. Just wondering, what are they like to keep as pets? Are they difficult to train? Any information would be fantastic we've looked at a couple care sheets but wanted some further advice


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I don't know why Greys are so popular (well, I do, their talking ability). They are sensitive parrots, most are neophobic (afraid of new things), they can be prone to plucking, etc. They often become one-person parrots (they bond to one member of the household & dislike others). 

If your mum is set on a Grey, she should buy a hand-reared baby from a good breeder. Never buy a baby parrot that has been wing-clipped! They need to learn the skill of flying, turning, landing, etc. You'd be well advised to buy a Grey that has been tested for PBFD (Psittacine Beak & Feather Disease) & psittacosis.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Personally I don't know why Greys are so popular (well, I do, their talking ability). They are sensitive parrots, most are neophobic (afraid of new things), they can be prone to plucking, etc. They often become one-person parrots (they bond to one member of the household & dislike others).
> 
> If your mum is set on a Grey, she should buy a hand-reared baby from a good breeder. Never buy a baby parrot that has been wing-clipped! They need to learn the skill of flying, turning, landing, etc. You'd be well advised to buy a Grey that has been tested for PBFD (Psittacine Beak & Feather Disease) & psittacosis.


Fantastic that's really helpful


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

i completely agree with zoo-man. As a first parrot i wouldnt recommend a Grey to be honest. They are hard work and need alot of time, patience and understanding. 

I would suggest your mum looks at Amazon parrots or any of the Poicephalus parrots (senegal, meyers, jardines etc).

For a first bird have you considered one of the many many Parakeets. They are much easier to care for, less prone to 'mood swings' but are just as rewarding and enjoyable as pets. Worth a thought.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Our African Grey (as most are) is noisy so do bear this in mind!

How about a small "flock" of budgies or even cockatiels, although they do shriek? In fact having said that, all birds are noisy. Our budgies are in an indoor aviary and when the windows are open they can be heard a fair distance away.

As others have said all birds need time spent with them - is your Mum about during the day?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd say that if your heart (or your Mum's) is set on a Grey then that is what she should get. However, I would advise getting to know some bird people who have Greys and spending LOADS of time around them, especially for their dawn and dusk chorus! They can be loud. But birds raised in a calm, quiet household tend to grow in to quieter birds. Rescues have often been allowed to form behaviour and calls that you may not want to live with!! They live a long time too. Who's going to care for the bird when your Mum dies? Make sure she has a person willing to take it on and make sure it goes in her will. I've got a contact I will send you of a lady in America. She may also be worth having a chat with so that you can find a quality breeder as a lot of greys are bred like cattle!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have an African grey parrot and she is fantastic! I have had her since she was 12 weeks old and she is now almost 2 years old.

She talks lots and makes lots of noises like the telephone etc but as a rule she isn't really that loud, she just likes to talk a lot.

She has been very easy to train, she steps up fine and will even poo on command lol

My African grey is definitely not hard work, she is very easy going and if for some reason I don't get the chance to let her out of her cage for a day she really doesn't care, not that I make a habit of that of course, but for example when I go away and I have someone look after her I don't let them get her out and she isn't bothered.

She absolutely loves me, doesn't mind other people too, she happily lets people give her a nice scratch through her cage, out of the cage is a different matter though, she only really likes me outside the cage, she will let my fiance handle her but he has to be careful lol

If your mum wants one she should go for it, they are great birds  find a good local breeder than hand rears them and go visit, that way when she buys a baby parrot she can visit it lots and bond whilst it is growing up


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I have an African grey parrot and she is fantastic! I have had her since she was 12 weeks old and she is now almost 2 years old.


you are still in the baby stage. At around 3-4 years old they go through the parrot equivalent of adolescence and that is when all the problems start.
Our Grey was an adorable cuddly monster until about age 3 when he was a nightmare, would attack men on first sight, he'd bite, screech and generally misbehave. This went on for a year or so until he matured out the other side. He is now 9 years old and a lovely character again.

I'm yet to meet anyone whos baby parrot didnt go through 'the terrible teens' stage as it matured.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

She has her off days but apart from that she is fine, will have to wait and see what she is like in a years time!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

For a first true parrot I always suggest the jardines. A nice plump bright green bird that can speak and is not inclined to bite or make too much noise.

Amazons could be great if they didn't have the ability to seemingly make your ears bleed!

Unfortunately houses are getting smaller and we all live packed together and noise is a real issue. I had a yellow napped macaw as a child as a personal pet, I couldn't consider having one now!

We had a hand reared meyers a few years ago and he could really belt it out also.

I'm afraid I've gone over to rare parrotlets now. All the fun of a parrot and just a sort of burbling noise that can't be heard with the bird room door shut. In fact my silver bills make more noise!

Whatever enjoy your choice! Parrots are FUN!


John


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

To me the whole concept of a "ideal first parrot" is an odd one :whistling2:

IF you intend only ever having 1 or maybe 2 parrots of the same species, then why get a particular species because "it is a good first time parrot"...........they live a long time & dont always like being rehomed etc. So its a LONG commitment having a parrot & nothing like taking on a cat or dog. IF you get a good first time parrot species but still crave your original choice that was not such a supposedly suitable first time bird, what happens when you decide u are now ready for the original choice?? Sell, rehome or keep?? 

Most of us parrot folk do know though how addictive parrots become :gasp:

There are so many things to consider when choosing to share your life with a parrot...........please ensure your family think long & hard, do unlimited research, talk & meet other parrot owners, listen to the negatives & not only hear the positives...........and make sure they have a will or a plan for where the bird goes when it possibly outlives them!!

I have a grey & used to have 2 (sadly one died the other year). Neither were noisy, but both are destructive, just like most parrots. Messy; YES, fussy feeders; YES, dusty; YES..........but I would not be without them :2thumb:

I have also hand reared many greys over the years; still in touch with many of their owners too. Lots of the owners were 1st time parrot slaves.........but they still have them to this day & love almost every minute they spend with them. I think its important to find the right breeder/person that rears the babies........ones that get reared in a home environment that you can visit as the baby is reared.

Good luck in your search & maybe get your mum to join a parrot forum for support & adv ice BEFORE she gets one........if of course she is OK with computers lol


----------

